# Dell Inspiron 1545 Laptop - Anyone using this?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im looking for a new Laptop to carry with me mostly to do estimates. Something under $500 and was looking at the Inspirion 1545 with Windows 7. Just curious if anyone else owns this model?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Im looking for a new Laptop to carry with me mostly to do estimates. Something under $500 and was looking at the Inspirion 1545 with Windows 7. Just curious if anyone else owns this model?


I've got a 1525, worst laptop i've ever gotten


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would go with an i3 or i5 model. It has the gpu on the cpu die and they are a lot more efficient.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Son Jake has a two year old XPS, cost a pretty penny. He says that the Inspiron has a very bad record with his friends that have had them fail.

IMO, a laptop by its nature of being small, needs to be solid if you use it a lot. I would be skeeered having my work stuff on something that may die on me.

That said, I have a eMachines lappy that I got for $400. BUT, I prolly fire it up once a week for an hour our two. It's NOT my main box.

Buy quality according to your planned use, IMO.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh BTW, Windows 7 does have some "interesting" characteristics. And it is NO fun trying to network with XP.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and the feedback. I will keep shopping. I have Windows 7 on my home computer and like it. Im mainly just looking for something to carry in the truck and type up a proposal so I can print it on the spot. I really want to try and keep it under $500. My desktop at home is my main computer.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Thanks for the replies and the feedback. I will keep shopping. I have Windows 7 on my home computer and like it. Im mainly just looking for something to carry in the truck and type up a proposal so I can print it on the spot. I really want to try and keep it under $500. My desktop at home is my main computer.



Get a tablet, then one bigger jobs, just use an excel sheet to keep track of everything :thumbsup:

Write the estimate as you walk around, cut time in HALF, and look more pro too :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

A little embarrasing, but I dont know how a tablet works. Can you install software? I use form docs http://www.formdocs.com/products.htm It beats anything else I've ever tried for doing proposals. I dont use any estimating software.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> A little embarrasing, but I dont know how a tablet works. Can you install software? I use form docs http://www.formdocs.com/products.htm It beats anything else I've ever tried for doing proposals. I dont use any estimating software.


You can use almost any regular applications on a tablet as a regular pc

An old boss of mine used it as a regular laptop, then flipped the screen and wrote on it as a tablet during estimates.

They have built in handwriting recognition, and you use a stylus instead of a mouse if you like, right on the screen, pretty cool


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> You can use almost any regular applications on a tablet as a regular pc
> 
> An old boss of mine used it as a regular laptop, then flipped the screen and wrote on it as a tablet during estimates.
> 
> They have built in handwriting recognition, and you use a stylus instead of a mouse if you like, right on the screen, pretty cool


Thanks, I will check into them.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Read this: http://www.bestnetbooksreview.com/his: 

All you need this for is printing estimates, it will work. I use a HP netbook.

You should also consider a smartphone with blacberry or android operating systems. 

Am currently experimenting with a blackberry bold 9700. Installed an 8gb micro sd card and downloaded a "universal invoice". All I have to do is type in the name and numbers and email. If you have a bluetooth enabaled printer, you can send it to that. Also loaded all current estimates and contracts. If I get a call, or need info, I just pull out the phone and look it up. If somebody needs a copy, attach and email.

My netbook is bluetooth enabled, so it and the phone will sync without a cord. 

Now the downside: 

I always forget my glasses so I have a hard time reading the text. Typing for me is slow compared to a computer keyboard. (you can purchase a bluetooh portable keyboard) And doing a detailed estimate is hard because of the limitations.

There are a few solutions that I am checking out, but by the end of the year, Dell's new smartphone (Dell Streak http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/21/dell-streak-to-bump-up-to-android-2-1-in-september-hopefully-sh/) should solve most of the problems.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a few laptops.Right now I'm using ahn HP Mini for estimates only.It's small & Cheap.Got it free with my Blackberry


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have a Blackberry Storm but had no idea they made Bluetooth printers. I guess its time for me to do some research on Google. I also didnt get a free HP mini with my Blackberry. WTF?


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

do yourself a favor and buy that laptop from any company besides DELL..everything they make is junk.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

BESMAN said:


> do yourself a favor and buy that laptop from any company besides DELL..everything they make is junk.



I had one laptop i bought from them years ago, i had to replace the thermal paste dueto some overheating cause i went with the beefiest processor, otherwise that thing was a mac truck, and it still runs!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have 2 dell laptops and they work fine.

Woodland: 

My mini was a father's day gift last year. Did not get it with the phone. If you have a blackberry now and have unlimited data plan, look at this. http://tether.com/ 

And this:

http://mobileoffice.about.com/od/mobileprinters/tp/bluetoothprint.htm


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hey, thanks a lot for the links.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I remember buying my first dell in 97. I would call tech support and get someone in texas I believe or utah. They would sit on the phone with me for however long it took. Now the damn calls get routed to calcutta where freaking mujibur sounds like he is mocking me with his crazy American accent. Welcome to 7-eleven would you like to buy a slushee?:jester:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> I have 2 dell laptops and they work fine.
> 
> Woodland:
> 
> ...


I've had decent luck with Dells. All customers and ourselves (I've done computer support for years) haven't had any issues with desktops. Of the couple of laptops we have, the 17" had a backlight go out. No big deal, I just haven't replaced it yet. The 15" hasn't missed a beat. I also have a customer that I purchased a Dell Studio for and it's been a nice laptop.

Not fond of Acer laptops, and HP laptops have been so-so.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My budget is so tight being so early in the season, I started brousing a few used ones on craigslist for under $250. Heres what came up in the search. http://portland.craigslist.org/search/sys/clk?query=laptop&minAsk=100&maxAsk=250 Anything look like it would be worth looking at?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Everyone I looked at is 5-7 year old tech and not worth more than $50.

You can also find great deals on all types of hardware on [H]. You won't be able to post in that thread until you get a certain number of posts but if you do an advanced search for laptops in the for sale section and find one you are interested in send them a PM.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link and also for taking the time to look. Much appreciated.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I remember buying my first dell in 97. I would call tech support and get someone in texas I believe or utah. They would sit on the phone with me for however long it took. Now the damn calls get routed to calcutta where freaking mujibur sounds like he is mocking me with his crazy American accent. Welcome to 7-eleven would you like to buy a slushee?:jester:


That may well be the Phillipines if they sound American... and it pi55es me off too  Dell use Phillipino's too.
I usually ask where they are from and if it is outside the UK I hang up and ask to be put through to someone in the UK so I can understand them.
I am not being racist, but what is the point of asking for a fix if you don't know what the Tech guy is telling you to do.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Its called telling it like you see it mist, don't stop for no one.:thumbsup: Keep ebay in mind. I bought a used thinkpad on the cheap. It lasted about 4 years before biting the dust. You wont need a lot of processor until you get into video, converting, editing or any freaking adobe program. Everything considered I would suggest some kind of netbook also.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Jason


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Well, thanks again for all the replies. I wound up dropping my old laptop off and had a new hard drive put in it. Works like new now. I also ordered a wireless printer, so I now have my mobile office again now. The guy who repaired my laptop also asked for a bid on the building he's in, so it could work out for the best. I am going to finally learn how to use my Blackberry so I can get the full benefits out of it.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Well, thanks again for all the replies. I wound up dropping my old laptop off and had a new hard drive put in it. Works like new now. I also ordered a wireless printer, so I now have my mobile office again now. The guy who repaired my laptop also asked for a bid on the building he's in, so it could work out for the best. I am going to finally learn how to use my Blackberry so I can get the full benefits out of it.



Hopefully you land the work :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah thanks. Me too, it's on a busy street and could lead to more jobs very easy.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Woodland said:


> . I am going to finally learn how to use my Blackberry so I can get the full benefits out of it.


https://www.discountbooksale.com/st...0_954871_00_*GeoUSCA*__blackberry for dummies

http://crackberry.com/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Biker.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I actually have Blackberry for dummies. Otherwise, it would take me a year to figure stuff out rather than the month it has been.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> I actually have Blackberry for dummies. Otherwise, it would take me a year to figure stuff out rather than the month it has been.


You've only had yours for a month? Now I really feel dumb. I got mine last September. I had switched back to Verizon from Sprint and called Verizon to get a new phone. They offered me a Blackberry for $50. I did'nt even know what a Blackberry was (I'd heard of them) When it came in the mail and I opened the box, I was like WTF am I supposed to do with this? I did not like it. I even drove 30 miles into town to exchange it. When I got to the store, they showed me how to use it and I decided to keep it. Since then, I've gotten used to it and like it. Iam going to order those books though. Thanks.


----------

